# Welches Echolot ist am besten.



## TILLI (23. Februar 2011)

Hi
Werde mir in nächster Zeit ein neues Echolot zulegen.
Es kommen 3 Modelle in Fage
Mark 5x DSi,Elite 5XDsi oder das HDS 5X.
Einsatzgebiet Stausee bis ca 35m Wassertiefe.
Soll für Schleppangel undDropshotten sein.
was meint ihr welches das beste Preisleistungverhältnis hat.
mfg Tilli


----------



## Enormm (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Hi , ich würde das HDS  5x nehmen ,weil du umschalten kannst Structure Scan und normal oder auch beides zusammen ! ok ,must dann den Struc. S. zukaufen aber ich glaube nicht das die anderen Geräte auch einen Digitalen Filter besitzen , der so gut ist ?! Super Vorteil ist auch GPS ...und du kannst alles an einer Geberstange verwenden ....siehe hds prtabel..
Gruß..


----------



## Olymp (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Moin, 
ich wollte mir auch erst ein Lowrance kaufen, aber dann hab ich mich für das Humminbir 778C QB entschieden. Jetzt kämpfe ich nur noch mit der Stromversorgung, weil beim ersten Einsatz letzte Woche mein 12AH Akku nach einer Stunde gestreikt hat. Entweder Akku put, oder das Echolot zieht eine Menge Saft. Ansonsten ist das Humminbird schon ein echt klasse Teil. Schau mal auf unsere Seite, da hab ich Fotos gemacht vom ersten Einsatz auf der Sorpe:
http://www.räuberzeit.de/Humminbird/Humminbird.html
Es ist wie überall auch immer eine Sache des Preises! Die anderen Geräte sind auch nicht schlecht! Du solltest Dir immer im klaren sein, wie oft und wie intensiv geh ich angeln. 
Das Mark 5x hat mir überhaubt nicht zugesagt, da ist das DSI schon besser. Bei dem Elite 5XD.................... ganz ehrlich! Dann schmeiss ein Hunderter oben drauf und hohl Dir HDS 5X.
Leider haste Du bei dem HDS 5X nicht so eine Technik wie beim Humminbird 778C QB. 4 Sendekegel 2mal 35 für rechts und links, 20 unterm Boot + 60 und das alles für fast das selbe Geld! Oder du schmeisst bei dem HDS noch mal ca. 700€ oben drauf und holst Dir den Structure Scan 

Gruß Olymp


----------



## prignitz_angler (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Hallo

Du kannst doch die Seitenstrahler einstellen bei mir im 728 von 0-50Meter, haste da irgendwas gemacht oder so gelassen ?


----------



## Olymp (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Ich hab die Seitenstrahler so geleassen, aber ich hab mich auch noch nicht ernsthaft damit befasst. 
An welche Stromquelle hast Du dein 728er angeschlossen?


----------



## Enormm (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

12Ah / 12V .....und die Spannung ist gleich runter , ja Akku ist Put ! Vielleicht haste den mal tiefentladen.....? |kopfkrat or. wie alt ist der ? Kann auch durch zu langes stehen passieren .


----------



## Olymp (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Das denke ich auch! Ist jetzt mein 2. Akku, das 1. hat ganze 10 Jahre gehalten und hab erst aufgeladen wie es leer war. Das 2. Akku ist etwas über 1 Jahr alt (war ein billig Ding). Nach dem ich mich sehr in der letzten Zeit damit befasst habe, schätze ich auch mal, dass das Teil fratze ist. Es gibt ja AGM Akkus und reine Bleigel Akkus beim ersten sollte man ja bsonders drauf achten, dass man es nicht Tiefenentladet. Auch das Überladen soll ja auch nicht der brühller sein, aber dafür gibt es gute Ladegeräte mit U-Kennlinie. 
Ich geh jetzt auf Nummer sicher und hab mir sofort ein neues Ladegerät gleich mit bestellt. Nicht das ich mein neues Akku von _Panasonic 12V/15AH auch sofort zerschredder 
Jetzt warte ich schon ganz gespannt auf mein Päckchen, damit ich sicher stellen kann, dass es nicht am Echolot liegt. Und wenn ja, dann hab ich wohl die A....karte.
Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so ein Echolot ein 12V/12AH Akku innerhalb einer Stunde ganz leer saugt.
_


----------



## smartblitz (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*



Olymp schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch! Ist jetzt mein 2. Akku, das 1. hat ganze 10 Jahre gehalten und hab erst aufgeladen wie es leer war. Das 2. Akku ist etwas über 1 Jahr alt (war ein billig Ding). Nach dem ich mich sehr in der letzten Zeit damit befasst habe, schätze ich auch mal, dass das Teil fratze ist. Es gibt ja AGM Akkus und reine Bleigel Akkus beim ersten sollte man ja bsonders drauf achten, dass man es nicht Tiefenentladet. Auch das Überladen soll ja auch nicht der brühller sein, aber dafür gibt es gute Ladegeräte mit U-Kennlinie.
> Ich geh jetzt auf Nummer sicher und hab mir sofort ein neues Ladegerät gleich mit bestellt. Nicht das ich mein neues Akku von _Panasonic 12V/15AH auch sofort zerschredder
> Jetzt warte ich schon ganz gespannt auf mein Päckchen, damit ich sicher stellen kann, dass es nicht am Echolot liegt. Und wenn ja, dann hab ich wohl die A....karte.
> Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so ein Echolot ein 12V/12AH Akku innerhalb einer Stunde ganz leer saugt.
> _



Hallo

ich habe das 798ci an eine 12V 45AH und bin den ganzen Tag mit gefahren. Normal soll meine ne ganze Woche ausreichen hat man mir gesagt.


----------



## Olymp (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

45er? gefahren? haste _Elektro_-_Außenborder? da hab ich keine Erfahrung mit. Bei uns ist nur Muskelkraft erlaubt.
_


----------



## Enormm (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Ich glaube er meinte ,das er sein Echo an eine 12Volt / 
45 Amperestunden Akku angeklemmt hat .
zB. : wenn sein Echo jetz sagen wir mal 5Ampere die Stunde (bei voll last ) zieht ,dann wäre sein Akku in 9 Stunden leer .


----------



## smartblitz (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*



smartblitz schrieb:


> Wieviel AH zieht son Gerät generell?...ich habe gerade in der Gebrauchsanweisung nachgesehen da steht nichts.Nicht das ich auch noch irgentwann einen schwarzen Bildschirm habe.


----------



## Enormm (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Hab mal bei mir geschaut (im Handbuch)HDS Seite: 113 
unter Technische Daten :
 steht Stromverbrauch : Max.: 0,75A  Durchschn.: 0,60A Einschalten: 4,7A (Spitze)
also -    zB.:  45Ah(Akku)   /   0,6 Ampere =  ca.  75 Stunden ist aber eher kürzer ...thema tiefentladen (Akku) , Beleuchtund vom Echo usw. .....


----------



## smartblitz (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Ausgangsleistung 500W RMS, 4000W (Peak to Peak)
Stromaufnahme 650mA


----------



## Enormm (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Wie groß ist dein Akku Bitte die Ah .....
sagen wir mal 10Ah / 0,65A = 15,3Stunden  -30% nummer sichen =ca. 10 stunden


----------



## Olymp (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Das selbe steht bei meinem 778C auch. Zusätzlich steht hier aber noch eine Stromaufnahme von 650 mA     ???????
Also da hab ich überhaubt keinen Plann von. 
Aber mal so gesehen, ein Echolot kann doch nicht mehr Strom ziehen wie z.B. ein Notebook. Man überlege nur allein mal die Bildschirm grösse!!! Und Notebooks halten bei dem mini Akku ca. 1-2 Stunden.


----------



## smartblitz (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

45 Ah das ist eine gel Batterie fürs Auto 
Stromaufnahme von 650 steht bei mir auch


----------



## smartblitz (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=153376&d=1294931920


----------



## Enormm (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

War nur ein Beispiel .... ich habe 45Ah genommen weil ich euch zeigen wollte ,dass eine größere Batt.. besser ist und dann schlussfolgernd länger hält . Ich studiere Elektrotechnik ...
Sorry, kann ich auf dem Foto nicht lesen ....
650mA = 650*10^-3 A = 0,65 A


----------



## Olymp (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Ja dann haben wir ja einen richtigen Experten in der Runde. Da liegt es bei mir auf jedem Fall am Akku und nicht am Gerät. Da bin ich schon mal erleichtert.
Ach ja das Akku hatte ich zu 100Prozent aufgeladen und nach 2 Tagen (ohne das es im Gebrauch war) steht es jetzt auf 60Prozent.


----------



## Enormm (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Wenn es noch geht umtauschen 2 jahre Garantie..


----------



## Dorde (5. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Hallo Leute
  Würde mir gerne diesen Akku bestellen für HDS 5x   
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280522939093&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Welches Ladegerät muss ich holen und ist dieser Akku ausreichend für HDS??
 Danke


----------



## lehrling (5. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*



Enormm schrieb:


> War nur ein Beispiel .... ich habe 45Ah genommen weil ich euch zeigen wollte ,dass eine größere Batt.. besser ist und dann schlussfolgernd länger hält . Ich studiere Elektrotechnik ...
> Sorry, kann ich auf dem Foto nicht lesen ....
> 650mA = 650+10^-3 A = 0,65 A




650mA=0,65A Prima wieder was gelernt!

Aber kannste den "mittleren Term" deiner Gleichung mal

erläutern?


----------



## Enormm (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

kann ich machen , zehn hoch minus drei  (multipliziert) mit 650 hat gleich die Einheit Ampere .#6


----------



## Olymp (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welches Echolot ist am besten.*

Moin Enormm,
*Du hattest von Anfang an den richtigen Riecher „ Dein Akku ist put“  Ich hab jetzt ein neues Akku (Panasonic Blei Vlies Akku 12V / 15,0Ah). Und das hält und hält und hält……………und hält. Boah bin ich froh ich dachte schon, dass es am Echolot liegt. Ein neues Echolot und nach einer Stunde gingen die Kerzen aus! Was ein Zufall, da macht man sich echt gedanken! Jetzt müssen nur noch die Fische beißen und alles wird gut!*


----------

